# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Honor/gather buddy profiles

## [Z]em

Like the glider profiles section on the site, i had an idea of doing the same but for gather and honorbuddy. The section could be private to minimise the amount of usage the profiles would get to minimise ban chance when using them (maybe Donator/Contributor+). I think this would be good to share the mmowned communitys profiles and give each other feedback. 

There is a profile section on the gatherbuddy forums but they are ones everyone uses and it seems a little risky when using them, knowing that a few other hundred/thousand people are running the same route. 

This is just a suggestion but i feel it would be a good idea to take forward.
Please reply with what you think.
:wave:

----------


## Multitask

i think the section should just be renamed to "Bot Profiles" because there are other profiles in there. people can just title thier posts

[HB] 68-80
[GPBOT] askldjalkdjal

ect.

----------


## [Z]em

yea thats a better suggesion Blink, then any bot anyone uses there can be a profile for.

----------


## burton992

Agreeded with blink.

----------


## Phygar

> i think the section should just be renamed to "Bot Profiles" because there are other profiles in there. people can just title thier posts
> 
> [HB] 68-80
> [GPBOT] askldjalkdjal
> 
> ect.


I agree with this idea. What I don't understand though is why it seems like such a demanding task to create a new section. Just make it a subsubction and it will still keep the forum organized. A profiles section, then inside that, the bots' sections. I think that if this isn't possible, then the tag one should be used, but I am really opting for the sections. It makes looking for profiles much easier, and will potentially draw lots of bot users here because it would be easy to use, users apparently being the site's biggest priority from what I saw with the scam section.

I'm probably missing something here as to why the admins are against staying up-to-date with the sections, but I think that the majority of the users asking for new sections have my frustration too.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

I actually agree with this as it would be good due to Honorbuddy and Gatherbuddy etc being much better than Glider (at this stage) and since that section is getting no attention maybe it would be a good idea.

First decent suggestion in a while gj.

----------


## Apoc

I've been debating whether or not we should change it for a while.

It'll only be a single section (no sub-sections) if anything. I'll talk to Ket.

----------

